# Leopard Gecko Heat lamp or Mat?



## AizureMarakesh (Sep 30, 2011)

I am getting a leopard gecko..
and I say that i should get a heat mat because I read online and in this book that leopard geckos are under belly heat animal and it helps them digest...
but I saw this youtube video was saying they like the lights because they heat the rocks and ground and then they lay down on it and get underbelly heat like that... but can someone help me and say whether I should get:
A heat mat with a light
or
A Heat lamp with a light
...  thank you:help:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well to be honest, *most* people use just a heat mat. Leo's don't tend to bask in the wild, they hide during most of the day. They will extract heat through their bellies, by sitting on the warmed up rock, which the heat mat replicates.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

I use a heat mat hooked up to a thermostat for my leopard gecko, and have a 2% UV tube too so that provides light in the day for easy viewing. If you choose not to use UV though you can use a low wattage light bulb to light the viv if you have a heat mat for heat 


Jenny


----------



## AizureMarakesh (Sep 30, 2011)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I use a heat mat hooked up to a thermostat for my leopard gecko, and have a 2% UV tube too so that provides light in the day for easy viewing. If you choose not to use UV though you can use a low wattage light bulb to light the viv if you have a heat mat for heat
> 
> 
> Jenny


Thanks jenny
I am going with a heat mat and a 60w light ^^


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

AizureMarakesh said:


> Thanks jenny
> I am going with a heat mat and a 60w light ^^


I think you will find 60W is far to high, it will produce too much heat in conjuction with your heat mat...


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> I think you will find 60W is far to high, it will produce too much heat in conjuction with your heat mat...


I'd have to agree with this. You only need a very low wattage bulb so you don't add too much heat. An energy saving bulb would do, just to add a bit of light


----------



## AizureMarakesh (Sep 30, 2011)

Ah Ok ^^ thanks for the advise
im sure that will be cheaper aswell
what watt do you think?
like 5-10?


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Iuse a red pygmy bulb for nightime viewing which is only 15 watts and I have a light blue for day time or I have tried a yellow one to mimic sun time.


----------



## AizureMarakesh (Sep 30, 2011)

Welsh dragon said:


> Iuse a red pygmy bulb for nightime viewing which is only 15 watts and I have a light blue for day time or I have tried a yellow one to mimic sun time.


the colour lights sound like a good idea and I think 15 sounds like a good wattage then 
thanks 

Mitch~


----------



## sensi5446 (Sep 20, 2011)

I only use a red 50w bulb on a dimmer stat for my heat source


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

I use an energy savin bulb and i use heat mats because its the best way to heat th floor i also think the bulbs they sell are expensive an do not last in my experience


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

I use LED lights in my Viv's. Strip lighting from eBay...I have yellow/White for daytime and red for night (only if I want to view them).


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

heatmats are better in my opinion but as long as the hot sides 88-90f and the cold end 75ish it dosnt matter how you heat them, P.S leos are a great gecko to choose, hardy, tame and funny to watch,


----------

